# Rubiks cube: Backup Tips, Tricks and Techniques (for mistakes)



## Deleted member 29182 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello, I've made a video of Rubik's cube backups for when you mess up.

There are tricks for all speeds (well maybe not world class), and they go from when there are 2 swapped pieces on your cross, to recover the 4x4 when you made a mistake in the OLL parity algorithm:

So here it is:





I hope this video was helpful


----------

